# where to donate old equipment



## O.D.D. (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a couple of old fly rods I would like to donate to a worthy cause. They are in very good condition and would be great rods for someone looking to start flyfishing. If anybody has an leads or recommendations I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You might try contacting the folks at the Michigan Fly Fishing Club: http://www.mffc.org/
With their youth and new fly fisher programs I bet they could find a good, useful home for those rods. They also work with Project Healing Waters for military veterans. Down here in NC, the men we worked with got seriously hooked on fly fishing but some were so tight for funds getting their own rods and reels would have been tough. It very well could be the same up there.

You're a good man for doing this. I hope those rods end up in some deserving hands.


----------



## O.D.D. (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for the quick leads! I will definitely contact your suggestions.
I did try looking up the military veteran charities initially but I guess I didnt search well enough.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

The Muskegon Rescue Mission is starting an outdoors equipment department in their thrift store. I'm sure they would love your used equipment. The donated items will be either sold in the retail store, or donated to needy kids via local agencies such as Sportsmen for Youth or the Big Brothers/Big Sisters. 

Thanks for considering Muskegon Rescue Mission.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

There are a number of fly fishing clubs that have youth programs that would love donations! In our club, we have a few families that have brought kids to the meetings but can't yet afford the equipment for their kids... sad. But at least we have the stuff to get them tying & casting at meetings. One of our members is mentoring I think 5-6 kids who can't afford fly rods at this time. And he is a pretty nice guy (served 30 years in the military). He has a passion for teaching these kids and by extension, keeping them out of trouble. I hope you find a good cause as there are SOOO many out there. You are a great example of what fly fishers really are all about... ;-)

Steelie


----------

